# Lug Nut Chrome Cap Removal?



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I was going to check the lug nut torque, and saw the chrome caps on the nuts. Should those be taken off before trying to check the torque, and if so, how do you do it?

Figured asking the question is easier than messing up the caps...









Thanks


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Stumpy75 said:


> I was going to check the lug nut torque, and saw the chrome caps on the nuts. Should those be taken off before trying to check the torque, and if so, how do you do it?
> 
> Figured asking the question is easier than messing up the caps...
> 
> ...


I re tourque mine with the cap on.Seems to be ok.I plan on changing my lugnuts at some point to good solid one peice chrome ones.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks. Retorqueing is on my list for tomorrow!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Our dealer recommended to just leave the caps off since they are a pain to remove and reinstall.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I just checked the torque with the caps on a few hours ago. It didn't seem to hurt them any to put a wrench on them with the caps on. And all were as tight as they should be.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

[quote name='Stumpy75' date='23 June 2014 - 03:02 PM' timestamp='1403553740' post='504714']
I just checked the torque with the caps on a few hours ago. It didn't seem to hurt them any to put a wrench on them with the caps on. And all were as tight as they should be.
[/quote

I've checked and re tourqued mine several times now with the caps on.No problems.Caps still look the same.Noticed the socket fits very tight on some.


----------

